# Tires Studs for use on Solid Ice?



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Howdy.

These past several weeks have been tough here. Sub-freezing temperatures each night and most days and 3 snows so far. I have a half mile of STEEP driveway that runs up a small mountain and through thick woods. The longest, steepest part of the driveway never sees sun. The day after Christmas, I scraped 2/10th's mile of the longest and steepest hill on the drive, only removing about 5 of the 7 inches on the first swipe. As is customary with me, I turned the blade around backwards and angled it to throw off the bulk of snow. This is done to keep from digging into my crowned gravel bed. With frozen ground underneath, wet snow, and 29 degrees up above, I did not realize that the 2 inches I left on that hill was immediately compacted down and froze into solid white ice. 

SO............ on my 2nd and 3rd attempts to return up the hill for repeat swipes, all tires started spinning and the tractor immediately started sliding *BACKWARDS* about 200 feet all the way to the bottom, gaining speed the whole way. On the 
2nd attempt, the tractor actually turned 180 degrees while sliding. Dropping the blade and front bucket did nothing. 

The fear factor told me to quit and park. It was at least 3 days before temps rose enough to even attempt breaking up what ice remained. The short of this is::::::::::::::: *I want to install studs in my industrial tires. * Purchasing chains are out of the question. I figure a couple studs on the thickest part of the outside rear tire treads might keep me from getting killed if the above situation ever happens again. I was a lucky man, because the tractor followed the driveway path all the way down, as opposed to sliding off of a very steep hillside. 

I had a Ford 8N for 24 years but never had ice to form so quickly on that hill in the past. The present tractor is a Kubota 4WD - L2800 with Industrial Tires. 

On the 2nd snow this season, I came down with blade forward and dropped it all the way to the dirt. I tore up some gravel, but never want to create that "ice scene" again. 

*Anyone ever install studs on theirs and are there any problems in doing so? * IF so, what length, style, brand, type, etc? I have never done this before but am mechanically inclined. 
THANKS in advance, Bo


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't used them...yet...but I've been tempted a few times for reasons similar to what you described...

A few manufacturers sell studs that can be screwed into industrial tires.. here's one..MAXIGRIP ICE STUDS | Tire Studs | Winter Studs

I've got chains on the front tires of my L35 and only use 4WD when needed.. so far so good, but this winter has been trying for a lot of us..if the snow melts again and freezes I'll be wishing I did more to prepare.


----------



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

THANKS so much for the site tip, Irwin.

This might be just what I need. I figure even a minimal number
of studs installed on each tire would be better than pure rubber on pure ice on a steep driveway. 

Take care and have a great weekend. Bo


----------



## porky1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Back in the early 70's I ran into the same problem. Being young & dumb, & having WAY to much time & energy, I bought a pair of worn out tires mounted on M&W duals at a farm auction for about $5.00 for the pair. (I just swapped them with the stock cast wheels on my MH 44) I broke them down, & drilled four 1/4" holes in each tread, then pushed a 1/4" X 2 1/2" carriage bolt into each hole from the inside. I put a flat washer & nut on the outside, & tightened each one up until the edges of the round head were barely buried in the rubber. About 3/4"of threads protuded past the nuts. I still have & use those old "ice" tires in the winter, & you wouldn't believe what they do to solid ice------spin them one time & you're on dry ground!!
My Dad was complaining about me playing with the tractor one day & I said "Watch This", & I drove up on a huge tree limb laying in our yard, held the brake on the opposite wheel, & let the clutch out. Those carriage bolts cut thru that limb in less then a minute!


----------



## Piker (Dec 9, 2009)

I have regular passenger car tire studs in the (4) Ag tires on my 1980 B7100, installed by previous owner. Used it winter before last with a front blade for plowing snow at least once a week! Tore the $hit out of my paved driveway & keystone paved front walk! Scratch marks are slowly fading but not fast enough for SWMBO!


----------

